# birth control for female dogs



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

is there such a thing as the pill for female dogs.
i know they have a cycle twice a year but how long after having puppies do they come back into season.
or can they have an injection as birth control


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

lizd4688 said:


> is there such a thing as the pill for female dogs.
> i know they have a cycle twice a year but how long after having puppies do they come back into season.
> or can they have an injection as birth control


Are you planning breeding from her again?


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

sallyanne said:


> Are you planning breeding from her again?


Agree. Big ????????? about injections and pills with breeding animals


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Just get her spayed - much easier  No more pups and no more accidents


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Just get her spayed - much easier  No more pups and no more accidents


Plus it prevents Pyometra which can be fatal in bitches.


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

not for some time...i need for she to have some quality of life first then maybe when she is older.if all checks come back ok i will let her have another litter.
but her health comes first and thats what matters to me.
so i was just wondering what type of birth control is out there for a dog


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hi there are tablets but vets dont like to use them as it stops the season but can have really bad side affects they use them for the racing greyhounds 
but dont use them can cause lots of damage

best just to keep her away from the males when she comes into season, 
i shut loki in a different room and the girls in the other room so the to dont meet during this time


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

lizd4688 said:


> not for some time...i need for she to have some quality of life first then maybe when she is older.if all checks come back ok i will let her have another litter.
> but her health comes first and thats what matters to me.
> so i was just wondering what type of birth control is out there for a dog


None other than confine her from males. If you want to breed from her dont do birth controll in medicated form!!!!


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

carol said:


> hi there are tablets but vets dont like to use them as it stops the season but can have really bad side affects they use them for the racing greyhounds
> but dont use them can cause lots of damage
> 
> best just to keep her away from the males when she comes into season,
> i shut loki in a different room and the girls in the other room so the to dont meet during this time


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Please dont use the tablets - they can really bugger up her system....as others have already said just keep her apart from your males and make sure shes safe away from any stray dogs


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Just because nothing has gone wrong this time does not guarentee she won't have any problems next time.

I have found this article on the internet & many similar ones,please have a good read and think seriously before breeding her again.

SO YOU WANT A LITTER OF PUPPIES? 


WHY??? 

"To make a lot of money." Do you realize the expense involved in such items as advertising, vet bills, stud fee, food, etc., to name a few? 

"Because it would be good for the children to watch the birth and play with the puppies as they grow up." Actually, the "gory" parts of the whelping repulse most kids, who are all too anxious to just skip the viewing of the miracle of birth you have planned for them to see. And a litter growing up is too rowdy for most kids who are usually totally disinterested or absolutely terrified of the leaping creatures with the sharp nails and teeth. If you want the kids to see a puppy grow up, it's usually better to buy one. 

"Because we love Fido and we want one just like her." The chances of getting one "just like her" are slim indeed. 

"Because everyone who comes to the house and sees Fido wants a puppy when she has a litter." Just wait until your litter of 12 is ready to go to their homes and watch all those people back out with excuses like...."The kids aren't old enough."...."The kids are too old now to be bothered with caring for a dog."......"We are going to have a baby."...."The rug is too new."...."The house is too small."...."We'll be moving in 3 months."....."Grandma doesn't like dogs."...."Our old dog hasn't died yet."....."It might not get along with the cat.".....and the list goes on and on! 

"Because we really love little puppies." You'd better be sure you love them. You can't fully imagine how much is involved, such as the mess a litter makes. Can you put up with the cleaning that is constantly needed in caring for the litter? There is no way to explain how tired you get of scrubbing up after the puppies, their whelping box, the yard, kennel, or wherever they are kept. They dump their food and water the minute you put it down, step in it, and drag it through whatever else may be in the puppy box, and with 6 or 8 or 12 puppies, there's always something else to be cleaned up too! 

Do you understand the RESPONSIBILITY you will have with a litter? It's not just Fido having the litter and caring for it until they are ready to go. Most of it is up to you and you're tied to the litter like any new mother, only you can't take the litter with you to your in-laws for the weekend, or anyplace else for that matter, so you'd better be content to spend all too long, because you have to be there to feed the puppies four times a day. 

Now that you have some idea of what is involved other than playing with those cute, cuddly puppies and are still determined to breed, here's something else that should be considered. 

Is your bitch of QUALITY to breed? Do you know her faults as well as her virtues? Does she meet with the standard of the breed? Is she in good health? Has she been tested free of the genetic defects associated with the breed? Do you have customers so you won't have to sell the puppies at a price below market value or take them to a shelter? 

If you can answer "yes" to the above and haven't lost the determination to try your hand at raising a litter, then read on... 

Get an opinion of your bitch from a few reputable breeders. Find out what they think are her faults and her virtues. 

Learn about any problems that exist in your breed such as hip dysplasia, eye disorders, etc. Study the breed standard yourself so that you are familiar with it when looking at and evaluating possible stud dogs. Get several reputable breeder's opinions of a stud dog who will enhance your bitch. Go to see as many of the stud dogs and their offspring as you can. 

After you have decided on a stud dog, take your bitch to the vet and have all necessary health clearances done ($$$$). She should have a general health check-up and the vet will let you know if any vitamin supplements are necessary. This exam should include: a worm check (take along a stool sample) , a heartworm check, brucellosis test, updating of vaccinations, blood panel. Don't forget, all this is going to cost money, but it's necessary, part of planning for a healthy litter. 

Now while you wait for her to come into season, read all you can on your particular breed, breeding, whelping, and rearing puppies. 

Start saving all your newspapers and have your friends do the same (remember what we told you about clean-up?) You'll need all the newspaper you can get your hands on. 

Have a whelping box built or, if you are handy, build one yourself. More $$$$. 

When the bitch comes in season, contact the stud dog owner with whom you have previously made arrangements regarding the breeding. You will be advised on when to bring your bitch. Plan to pay the stud fee at the time of breeding ($$$). There may also be a boarding charge if your bitch is to stay with the stud dog's owner ($$$). Be sure you understand in advance what the payment of the stud fee is guaranteeing. The suitable stud for your bitch may be some distance away involving additional traveling expense ($$$). Getting your bitch bred isn't always as easy as you might imagine and may require repeated trips to the stud dog. 

After your bitch is bred you have about 63 more days to do more reading and thinking, and laced with the good thoughts about the precious darlings will be some horrible thoughts about what can go wrong and how much it will cost you, both financially and emotionally. 

We hate to keep dwelling on this but things DO go wrong occasionally and you should be prepared in case it happens to you. 

(1) What if your bitch has problems and requires a Cesarean section or other extensive vet services ($$$)? 

(2) What if the puppies die? 

(3) What if she is not in whelp or has a miscarriage? 

(4) What are you going to do with 10 six month old puppies that you can't sell, give away, or have the heart to put to sleep? Do you have adequate facilities? 

(5) What if your bitch can't or won't nurse the puppies? Are you prepared to feed them every two hours for the next three weeks? 

(6) And worst of all, what if Fido dies while whelping or afterwards? Will it have been worth it? 

The days pass, and Fido whelps her puppies without any problems, but you still have to take her to the vet to be checked over within 24 hours of delivery. She will probably get injections to prevent infections ($$$). Lucky for you, Fido whelped 10 healthy puppies. 

They are almost 6 weeks old now and in two weeks it will be time to sell them. First they will all have to make a trip to the vet. Their check-up will include shots and a worm check with medication if necessary (10 x $$$). 

Now that you know they are healthy and ready to go, you'll want a breeder to see just how gorgeous they are and how great you did on your first try. Of course, you think they are all show quality and worth show prices. But again be prepared because you might be told the following: 

(1) The best male has only one testicle. 

(2) The next best male toes out badly (but has both testicles.) 

(3) The really pretty bitch has a bad bite. 

(4) The smaller bitch has a proper bite but her topline is bad. 

(5) The bitch with the prettiest head is cowhocked. 

(6) There are four who are average, nothing really wrong but nothing outstanding either. 

There is one who is show quality. The "show quality" one is the one you were going to keep just as a pet because the kids liked it best (another mouth to feed $$$) and you're feeling down at the breeder's opinion of your litter. But you're told to cheer up, one outstanding puppy is better than a lot of people get out of a litter and you should consider this a successful breeding, Some consolation when you were going to sell them all as show puppies! 

Now you have your litter graded and priced accordingly and you are ready to sell them. By this time, are you knowledgeable enough about your breed to be the expert every buyer assumes you are? Are you prepared to answer questions on training, housebreaking, feeding, grooming, etc.? Are you prepared to answer these questions not only at the time of purchase, but months later or when someone calls at midnight because the dog isn't eating right? Can you direct buyers to obedience classes, breed handling classes, help them get into showing, recommend a vet, etc.? Remember, you are now the breeder and the responsibility doesn't end when a puppy is carried out the door. Do you have a pedigree ready to go with each puppy, as well as the registration forms? Are you prepared to advertise extensively ($$$) if needed? 

If you have a good bitch and have bred to a stud dog owned by an interested breeder, they may send referrals to you, but don't depend on others to sell your puppies, and advertising expenses can really add up. Don't expect the buyers to flock to your door the day the puppies are ready to go. It may take weeks, or even months, before they are all sold. This results in lots of food costs and more trips to the vet ($$$). 

We hope that if you breed your bitch you do it the right way and only for the right reasons and put lots of time, thought, and love into your decision. 

THERE ARE TOO MANY UNWANTED PUPPIES PUT TO DEATH EACH YEAR DUE TO IRRESPONSIBLE AND IGNORANT BREEDING. DON'T LET ANY OF YOUR PUPPIES END UP THIS WAY.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

lizd4688 said:


> not for some time...i need for she to have some quality of life first then maybe when she is older.if all checks come back ok i will let her have another litter.
> but her health comes first and thats what matters to me.
> so i was just wondering what type of birth control is out there for a dog


Bitches can have injections regularly to stop seasons but they do seem to interfere negatively with future breeding potential and often cause uterine ill health.

If you really want to breed form her properly in a few years time I would have your Male castrated, while he is under GA for his X-rays.

I only keep bitches as it can be difficult to keep them apart for sure, and he will know what ti what and make supreme efforts to mate her again.

She should come into season about the same time as she would have if she hadn't had puppies or sometimes a few weeks later, so likely to be in season any time after the pups are 3 1/2 months old


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Just because nothing has gone wrong this time does not guarentee she won't have any problems next time.
> 
> I have found this article on the internet & many similar ones,please have a good read and think seriously before breeding her again........
> THERE ARE TOO MANY UNWANTED PUPPIES PUT TO DEATH EACH YEAR DUE TO IRRESPONSIBLE AND IGNORANT BREEDING. DON'T LET ANY OF YOUR PUPPIES END UP THIS WAY.


Good article but |I do have to point out some things are done differently in the USA to the UK in canine circle.

In the UK it is rare for pups to be sold for different prices, most pups are sold as one Pet price.

Breeders will grade their pups in order of the show potential or working potential they show, but it is only that so it is unwise to charge differently.

We don not have canine Brucellosis here, or the main forms of heart worm, rarely what has been labelled French heart worm carried in snails that some dogs eat.

We worm all our pups from 3 weeks of age, whereas in the USA they tend to only worm if a stool sample shows it is needed.

Those are the minor things I picked out.


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

thankyou you have all been realy helpful


----------

